# Some photos of my goats



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

A few of this year's kids:


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

More kids:





































Sleeping under the hay feeder, getting covered with leaves. Lol








Napping under a goat toy.


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

Napping on a ledge.








Little guy in the middle was grafted onto a new mom after almost dying and now has 2 big brothers.















Helga enjoying the sun. Lol
















Waiting in line for hoof trims.








Buddy and his sledge hammer handle. No more getting his head stuck in things. Lol


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

Out for a ride with one of my minis.








My 2 year old Percheron gelding.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You sure got a nice crop of kids. They are adorable. Nice healthy looking herd too. Good looking horses and love the Percheron.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I could take that little black paint right off your hands  very happy looking goats you have 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks! The Percheron is a sweet boy, extremely friendly. 

Ya that little black and white girl is too cute. She paws our legs when she wants up. Lol. The girls we keep for breeding and the boys go to market, so we really do cuddle the girls a lot. It's so much easier when the doelings are grown up and friendly!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Beautiful kids! Love your Percheron boy. He's a nice looking guy. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I love Helgas face :lol: Nice pics!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Picture perfect! They are all precious!


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

Kids playing on a stump.








"I know one of these is mine!"








Silly LaManchas often won't go into the woods unless I go with them.








Cinnamon and her sweet little doelings. These were the last kids of the year.








"I love you momma"








Sleepy Fu Manchu didn't even wake up until my nose was almost touching hers. Lol








"Wake up! Let's go for a walk in the woods!"


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

Fight!








Bamboo snacking on some crabapples one evening.








Star








LGD's and goats resting in the shade.








Muraz and her eyebrows that match her beard and her knees. Lol








Itsy Bitsy not happy about the empty hay feeder, because now she HAS to go out into the woods to eat. Lol








Three adorable doelings.








A friendly little buckling.








My best friend Griffin under an apple tree.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Wonderful pictures. I love that one with the matching eyebrows, beard and knees!


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

A couple from last winter:








My LGD's








Kevin, one of my friendly bucks.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Love the pics. Such beautiful animals!!!


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

billiejw89 said:


> Wonderful pictures. I love that one with the matching eyebrows, beard and knees!


Thanks! Ya she's pretty neat looking. Flighty though! I'm still trying to win her over. Lol


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Hodgson said:


> Thanks! Ya she's pretty neat looking. Flighty though! I'm still trying to win her over. Lol


lol I'm sure you will. Kevin! he is stinkin cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lovely animals  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I just love a barnyard full of babies. We are hoping to be able to have forest for our goats in the not-too-distant-future. They all look so happy.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Can I have Kevin? PLEASE! lol He's smiling from the horns on down. So adorable.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He does appear to be! :lol:


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Kevin looks like a Kevin ! Perfect name!


----------

